# **REQ** - Dan Henderson



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

can someone plz hook me up with a nice sig


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

from me to u

its the oregon skylin if your wonderin

and the fist is from team quest


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*nice*

ty sir repped


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

hmmm wont show up


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

u do the / code?


lol...dont tell me ur not a member


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*lol*

im a member


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

do that in ur sig, but get rid of periods


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*hmmm*

it works when i preview it but when i make a post it dosent hmm weird


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

if ur a member then ull have to talk to the mod....because i have the same problem, but im not a member. i hope u get it up....thanks for rep


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

SloberKnocker said:


> if ur a member then ull have to talk to the mod....because i have the same problem, but im not a member. i hope u get it up....thanks for rep



thnx for the help....and the banner


----------



## SloberKnocker (Mar 3, 2007)

i hope it work....im new to photo shop, and im damn tired


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

neither of you are paying memebrs so it wont show


----------

